# Cocroach Petting Zoo



## Orin (Aug 31, 2007)

The most popular attraction at any bugfest.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/di...hp?imageid=5257


----------



## Rick (Aug 31, 2007)

Wonder if the one here is going to have one? We're gonna have a mantis exhibit.


----------



## Ian (Aug 31, 2007)

Haha, it's always great to see young kids so mesmerized by the bugs at shows.


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice!

There are hissing roach race in Houston Museum too


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 31, 2007)

WHY DONT WE HAVE BUG SHOWS UP HERE!!!! :evil:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 1, 2007)

When and where is the show Rick? :shock:


----------



## thebugwife (Sep 1, 2007)

ooooh! I have 3 different speciecs if you come to Our 'Bug Fest'! They are some of my favorite!


----------



## Sparky (Sep 1, 2007)

where is this at?


----------



## thebugwife (Sep 3, 2007)

We have a meeting about every 2 months at my house in the San Francisco Bay Area. SF B.A.T.S. = Bay Area Tarantula Society


----------



## Sparky (Sep 3, 2007)

aw thats far. They should have a bugfest in Long Beach. We had an Arachnophobia Fear Fest, but i missed it


----------

